# Hamarosan én leszek a legnagyobb féreg!



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Január 30)

Na sziasztok. Ugye korábban nyitottam a hangyatartásról a topikot de a hangyákok nem váltak be, mindig szabadulni akartak és stresszesek lettek, egymást gyilkolták...

Most azonban rájöttem végre mi való nekem! FÖLDIGILISZTÁK! Rendeltem két tucat eredeti európai földigilisztát, hamarosan megérkeznek... már úgy várom az én drága jó, szorgalmas alattvalóimat! Képzeljétek csak el: Olyan jólétet teremthetek nekik amiről álmodni se mertek, s mindössze abból ami a számomra csak szemét, maradék, s úgy is kidobnám! Sosem fognak visszabeszélni, nem sírnak ha egy időre elmegyek otthonról, nem kell utánuk takarítanom, nem kell elvinnem őket sétálni, szóval számtalan előnyük van! És kis helyen elférnek...

Gondoljátok el: megjönnek ezek a férgek... de én leszek az úr fölöttük! Igenis én leszek a LEGNAGYOBB FÉREG! Bizony ám! Micsoda hihetetlen karrier! A Férgek Ura! The Lord of the Worms!

Na de hogy döbbeneteket némileg csökkentsem, azaz komolyra fordítva a szót, valóban szükségem van rájuk. Csináltam egy kis házi „indoor garden”-t. Egyelőre kb 1 négyzetméteres, de kettőre lesz bővítve. Rendesen beszereztem speciális égőket is amik jók ehhez, azaz télen is mehet a móka, van 2 darab 10 wattosom, egy db 300 wattosom meg 1 db ezer wattos égőm. Ismétlem speciálisak, amik a fotoszintézishez szükséges spektrumot ontják magukból. Csak úgy poénból kipróbáltam mindenféle gizgazzal: beválik, nőnek. Rendeltem most metélőhagymát meg törpeparadicsomot meg pár egyebet is, majd jönnek a magvak pár napon belül... A kávé itt nekem ingyen van, ergo a kávézacc is ugye. Az meg jó a növényeknek. Észrevettem azonban, hogy valami mégsincs rendben. Ha keveset locsolom a talajt az a baj, hogy száraz, ha meg sokat, akkor mocsaras lesz és penészedik. Az eddigi próbanövényeim így is nőnek az igaz, de azért ez így nincs jól. Rájöttem, az a baj hogy teljesen mindegy kávézaccot teszek-e bele vagy azt a gyári micsodát amiből vásároltam egy zacskóval (elvileg valami jó virágföld) az igazi baj az, hogy nincs benne TALAJ-ÉLET... majdhogynem steril!

Ez így pedig nem oké. Kellenek bele LAKÓK... A kert munkásai... Nos, ők lesznek azok, az én drága szorgalmas kis földigilisztáim! Elvileg február ötig meg kell érkezzenek. Már nagyon várom őket. Hogy én mennyire fogom szeretni mindegyiket! Jön a szok-szok Drágaszág!

Majd ők rendbehozzák nekem a talajt... És még élvezni is fogják...


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Január 30)

Már úton van hozzám az én sok derék új alkalmazottam, a szorgalmas földmunkások...

Ki hitte volna korábban (én biztos nem) hogy ennyire lehet örülni egy jó marék földigilisztának is, és ilyen sóvárgással lehet várni rájuk, mint valami rég nem látott szeretett vendégre...


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 2)

Ma megjöttek a földigilisztáim! Be is költöztettem őket, az én drága csöppségeimet a kiskertbe azon nyomban. Igazi Full-extra-de-luxe szálláshely nekik!

Na, de ezek után aztán tényleg senki ne mondja rám hogy bogaras vagyok! Határozottan visszautasítom ezt a degradáló jelzőt! Én nem bogaras vagyok mostantól, hanem FÉRGES!

Az én kis drágaságaim akik most jöttek, persze még picikék tényleg. A legnagyobb se volt köztük több mint 4 centiméter, és ó hogy milyen szánnivalóan vékonyka! Majdnem elsírtam magamat amikor megláttam a nyomorúságát! De nem is csodálom, mert némi földbe csomagolva jöttek, de az a „föld” is szinte tiszta agyag volt! Éheztetve voltak, az biztos is!

Na de majd megnőnek ők nálam akkorára...!

Itt egy cikk:
http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/20161104-negyven-centimeteres-a-leghosszabb-brit-foldigiliszta.html

E fenti link alatti cikkben az van hogy Nagy-britanniában találtak 40 centiméteres földigilisztát is, aminek a súlya 26 gramm volt! Meglátom, nálam mekkorára nőnek meg ezek az édesek. nem fogom sajnálni tőlük a zabát az biztos, tettem be például most nekik banánhéját is, az könnyen elrohad. meg ugye, tele van a telepük kávézaccal is.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 2)

De milyen szag lesz a lakàsodban ha így folytatod?


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> De milyen szag lesz a lakàsodban ha így folytatod?



Miért, mire gondolsz? Milyen szag van szerinted egy kiskertben, talán kellemetlen?

Attól hogy van pár földigiliszta a cserepekben a föld mélyén, semmiképp se lesz büdös. Tudod te mennyi giliszta van a saját kertedben? Tuti hogy sok száz, de inkább sok ezer. Aztán mégsem érzel bűzt, ha kimész a kertedbe, ugye?

Ha meg a kérdésed arra vonatkozik, amiatt lenne bűz mert van bent növényem, hát szerinted a japán lakásokban ahol bonsaiok vannak, ott is bűz van?

Szerintem ha vágott virágot teszelo egy vázába, az nagyobb bűzt csinál, mert a növény szára a vízben pillanatokon belül rohadni kezd. Nálam azonban a növény NEM rohad, mert ÉL.

Legalább három hete megvan már a kertecském, és eddig semmi bűz nem volt. Pedig még van rajta mit csiszolni, de ez csak annyit jelent hogy annyi bűze se lesz a jövőben mint eddig volt netán. (bár eddig se nagyon lehetett mert semmit se érzek).

Amúgy meg időnként használok páramentesítőt is, arról meg tudni kell hogy annál jobb szagelszívó nincs, mert amikor a párát kicspatja a levegőből, a kicsapódó párával együtt eltűnik a levegőből a szag is.

Tegnap ültettem 3 féle törpeparadicsomot is, mármint a magjukat. Igaz azokba a cserepekbe már nem jutott giliszta. Ráér majd akkor ha látom hogy kibújtak.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 2)

Írtál rothadó banánhéjról, kávézaccról és még ki tudja miket fogsz belepakolni...
Azért egészen más egy kertben és más egy szobában... A házában nem szoktuk rothasztani a virágot.
Majd meglátjuk. Miért nem vettél mókusokat?
Amilyen gyors vagy, pont neked való állatkák.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Írtál rothadó banánhéjról, kávézaccról és még ki tudja miket fogsz belepakolni...
> Azért egészen más egy kertben és más egy szobában... A házában nem szoktuk rothasztani a virágot.
> Majd meglátjuk. Miért nem vettél mókusokat?
> Amilyen gyors vagy, pont neked való állatkák.



Hehehe... A banánhéj onnan jött hogy épp banánt ettem. Benne van az ALJÁN. Érted? A cserép ALJÁN. A tetején meg a föld. Nem fogom érezni amikor rohad. Különben meg, a rothadó banánnak nincs is kellemetlen szaga, elárulom neked.

Kávézacc? Igen, van az is, bőven, de a földdel összekeverve. Nem mellékesen, a kávézacc illata pontosan ugyanolyan, mint a kávéé. Te azt kellemetlennek tartod?

És én tényleg nem szoktam rothasztani virágot, pláne nem a házamban. Csakhogy én nem is tartok semmiféle vágott virágot! Jártam azonban már nemegy házban ahol volt ilyen bőven, és ott bizony IGENIS lehetett érezni, hogy az a szegény virág rothad a vázában, a szára rohad a vízben! És a vizet is hiába cserélik ki, mert ugye sajnálják kidobni a virágot, visszateszik a friss vízbe, na pár óra múlva ugyanolyan büdös.

Az én kiskertemnek ehhez képest semmi szaga nincs.

Figyelj, ha jól gondozzák, az ilyesmi nem büdös. Akváriumot láttál már szobában? Abban is élőlények vannak, miért nem büdös? Sok helyen van még szökőkút is. Teknősökkel meg amit akarsz. Az se büdös.

Nyilván én még gyakorlatlan vagyok az elején, elkövetek majd sok hülyeséget, de majd belejövök, és már most se vészes az egész. Nem büdös.

Ma ültettem metélőhagymát...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 2)

Ha azt hiszed kötekedni akartam veled, tévedsz.
Ismerem az akváriumot.Akkor is lesz hal szaga ha fejre állsz is...vagy az én orrom túl jó.
Télikertem, üveghàzam, tanyám, díszkertem, családi ház kerje anyámnál. Szóval tudom milyen a giliszta,komposzt stb. 
Azt hittem értelmesen tudunk beszélgetni.
Ami kicsiben-az nagyban is elven.
De látom, Te nem változol. Nem lehet hozzászólni, mert nálad az az alap, hogy mindenki kötekedni akar veled.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Ha azt hiszed kötekedni akartam veled, tévedsz.
> Ismerem az akváriumot.Akkor is lesz hal szaga ha fejre állsz is...vagy az én orrom túl jó.
> Télikertem, üveghàzam, tanyám, díszkertem, családi ház kerje anyámnál. Szóval tudom milyen a giliszta,komposzt stb.
> Azt hittem értelmesen tudunk beszélgetni.
> ...



Nem értelek, mi bajod? Mikor írtam olyasmit e topikban hogy szerintem te kötekedel? Fel se merült bennem ilyesmi, honnan veszed? És szerintem én se írtam semmi bántót neked. Min sértődtél meg?

Én válaszoltam az aggályaidra, a tőlem megszokott részletes módon. Író vagyok, nem megy másképp, nálam ez szakmai ártalom.

Vagy azon kaptad fel a vizet hogy szerintem a vágott virágok rohadnak és bűzölögnek? Nézd, ha te büdinek érzed a díszkertet meg az akármiket amit felsoroltál, hát én meg a vágott virágok vizét érzem annak, ez van na. Lehet hogy másmilyen az orrom mint neked. Tompább vagy érzékenyebb vagy a fene se tudja. Egyelőre az én növényeim nem bűzlenek annyira hogy érezzem, tehát nem zavarnak. Ezek után nem tartom én se lehetetlennek hogy ha vendégségbe jönnél hozzám, akkor TE büdösnek éreznéd, de nem hiszem hogy valaha is meglátogatsz, én meg egyedül élek itt, szóval amíg nem érzem én magam, addig nekem ez nagyon megfelel.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 3)

Mi az mán, hogy kiabálsz velem,és hogy értem-e? Ne üvölts rám! Inkább örülnél, hogy valakid érdekel a nagy bio projekted.
Te sem fogsz nálam járni, úgyhogy elhiheted, a vázát lehet tisztán tartani. A vágott virág fűtött lakásban 4-5 nap. Elhervad. Nekem mindig van élővirág a lakásomban vázában. Vizet mindig frisset kell tenni a virágok cseréjénél.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 3)

Ja, és gondoltam,hogy a banánhéjat nem a szekrény tetejére hajintottad fel.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 3)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Mi az mán, hogy kiabálsz velem,és hogy értem-e? Ne üvölts rám! Inkább örülnél, hogy valakid érdekel a nagy bio projekted.
> Te sem fogsz nálam járni, úgyhogy elhiheted, a vázát lehet tisztán tartani. A vágott virág fűtött lakásban 4-5 nap. Elhervad. Nekem mindig van élővirág a lakásomban vázában. Vizet mindig frisset kell tenni a virágok cseréjénél.



Mi a bajod, ki a csuda kiabál veled? Képzelődöl, vagy direkt össze akarsz veszni velem?


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 3)

Tudhatnád, hogy a nagy betűvel írt szavak ilyen szövegkörnyezetben azt jelentik ,kiabálsz. Nekem carul esik. Sajnálom.

"Benne van az ALJÁN. Érted? A cserép ALJÁN."-ez meg miféle párbeszéd? 

Veled nem lehet normálisan beszélni. Virágot biztos ne ültess, mert nem értenél a nyelvén. Vess tököt.
Még az életben nem tudtunk két mondatnál többet beszélni egymással. Folyton elsül a kapanyél.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 3)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Tudhatnád, hogy a nagy betűvel írt szavak ilyen szövegkörnyezetben azt jelentik ,kiabálsz. Nekem carul esik. Sajnálom.
> 
> "Benne van az ALJÁN. Érted? A cserép ALJÁN."-ez meg miféle párbeszéd?
> 
> ...



Nézd, én nagybetűvel szoktam kiemelni szavakat, mert a fenének sincs kedve külön kattintgatni a formázó eszköztáron a dőlt betűre. És ezt tudhatod rólam bőven, mert más topikokban és más fórumtagokkal folytatott kommunikáció során is így teszek. Az hogy nagy betűvel írás kiabálást jelent, egy olyan ökölszabály ami csak arra vonatkozik szerintem ha AZ EGÉSZ LEVELET nagybetűvel írjuk. Egy olyan postban mely annyira hosszú mint az enyém volt, néhány szó esetén ez nem kiabálás, hanem kiemelés. Ennek felhozása a részedről épp hogy kötekedés, vagy pedig annyira mimózalelkű vagy, hogy talán tényleg nem én vagyok a neked való kommunikációs partner. De nekem ne gyere azzal hogy még ilyen csekély számú nagybetűs szó is kiabálás, ez engem nem hat meg, ha nyelvtannáciskodni akarsz, annak nem ez a topik a megfelelő hely, sajnálom. Én rengetegszer kértem másokat hogy legalább azzal tiszteljenek meg hogy írásjeleket használnak a mondataikban, legalább a pontot a mondatok végén, meg hogy legalább a mondatkezdő szavak első betűjénél tapadjanak már rá arra a nyamvadt Shift billentyűre hogy az legyen nagy, mert így ennek hiányában rém nehéz követnem a szövegüket, és ez engem zavar, bosszant, idegesít, fáraszt. Semmi következménye nem lett, holott szinte már könyörögtem ezért több alkalommal. És kiosztottak hogy nem krtitizáljuk itt másnak a helyesírását. Ezek után én azt mondom hogy oké, vállat vonok, NEKEM ÍGY JÓ hogy nagybetűvel hangsúlyozok ki pár szót, nem a teljes üzenetet de néha egyet-egyet, s akinek ez nem tetszik, az úgy járt, az úgy érzi magát mint én amikor mondatkezdő nagybetű nélküli szövegeket kell végigszenvednem itt néhol, amiknél még pont sincs a mondatok végén.

Ez van. Nézd, ha meg akarsz sértődni valamin a te dolgod, biztos találsz valamit amin megsértődől. Aki akar az talál is. Én kijelentem hogy nem állt szándékomban megsérteni téged, egyszerűen ilyen a stílusom amikor részleteiben nekikezdek megmagyarázni valamit. Ez így van, ezt leírtam, de nem fogok meaculpázni és a bocsánatodért esdekelni, mert semmi olyasmit nem követtem el, ami ezt indokolná. Vagy elhiszed vagy nem. A döntés rajtad áll.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 3)

Soha senkitől nem kérek olyat, ami meghaladja a képességeit.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Február 3)

En is inkabb ajanlottam volna cicat vagy kutyust mint gilisztat de a hangyak utan nem lehet ekkorat lepni.
Mi van ha kijonnek a gilisztak es szanaszet a lakasba fognak csatangolni? vagy a konyhaba jobb helyet talalnak mint amit te a szobadba kijeloltel nekik?
Rohadt banan nem tudom budos-e mert en meg nem rohasztottam soha, de a rohadt gyumolcsre nem csak a gilisztak maszkalnak hanem a legyek muslincak es mindenfele bogarak kicsit nagyok kakrocs stb.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 3)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Soha senkitől nem kérek olyat, ami meghaladja a képességeit.


Ez nem igaz. Tudod jól, hogy Asperger-szindrómás vagyok, többször is leírtam már. Ha nem tudod hogy ez mi, keress rá az interneten, lesz sok találatod, s olvasd el. Röviden a lényeg, hogy az ilyen muki hiába nem akar megsérteni valakit szándékosan, könnyen megteszi mégis akaratlanul, mert nem érzi az interperszonális kommunikáció finom árnyalatait, tehát úgy viselkedik mint elefánt a porcelánkirakatban. Hasonlóképp, gyakran félreérti a másik viselkedését, és megsértődik akkor is amikor a másik nem akarja őt bántani. Erről ő NEM TEHET, ez egy idegrendszeri rendellenesség, és jelenleg gyógyíthatatlan is. Ez olyan, mintha vaknak magyaráznád a színeket. Vagy elfogadsz ilyennek, vagy tényleg jobb ha nem kommunikálsz velem, mert nekem igenis MEGHALADJA a képességeimet hogy alkalmazkodjam hozzád. Ha neked az a véleményed hogy kettőnk közül te vagy a normális, azzal nekem semmi bajom mert magam is bevallom hogy én nem vagyok normális. Nem, nem vagyok hülye, sokkal inkább zseni. Ettől azonban még nem normális. A kettő nem zárja ki egymást. Ebből azonban az következik hogy neked, a normálisnak kell alkalmazkodnod hozzám, mert én akkor is képtelen vagyok rá ha igyekeznék. Tapasztalhatod: sosem tudom kitalálni min fogsz megsértődni legközelebb.

Egy biztos: kissé hálás vagyok neked a háklijaidért, mert úgy vagyok vele hogy néha bár vonzódom hozzád picit, épp a fruskás, kirlányos viselkedésed miatt, de időről időre művelsz valami effélét ami a szememben csak oktalan hiszti, s ez megerősít engem az elhatározásomban, hogy soha a büdös életben mégegyszer meg ne nősüljek, mert azt a foglalkozást hogy „férj”, nagyon nem nekem találták ki.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 3)

De beföldeli Zolika( és én csak halkan mondtam, igaz röhögve)


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> En is inkabb ajanlottam volna cicat vagy kutyust mint gilisztat de a hangyak utan nem lehet ekkorat lepni.
> Mi van ha kijonnek a gilisztak es szanaszet a lakasba fognak csatangolni? vagy a konyhaba jobb helyet talalnak mint amit te a szobadba kijeloltel nekik?
> Rohadt banan nem tudom budos-e mert en meg nem rohasztottam soha, de a rohadt gyumolcsre nem csak a gilisztak maszkalnak hanem a legyek muslincak es mindenfele bogarak kicsit nagyok kakrocs stb.



Hehehe, kedves Melitta, hát te el tudod képzelni rólam, hogy eltűrném, hogy a gilimonyák veszélyeztessék a kedvenc komputeremet és belemásszanak?! Természetesen szó se lehet róla hogy kijöjjenek, műanyag ládában vannak, amit nem tudnak átrágni, és jó magas az oldaluk is! De e ládák is egy kiselejtezett komódból kimentett hatalmas fiókba vannak állítva (tudod, csak hogy ha öntözéskor mellémenne a víz, ne a padlóra csepegjen), azaz ha mégis kimennének a giliszták, akkor se a padlóra kerülnének, hanem e fiókra, ahol nekik semmi sincs, el se tudnak bújni, azonnal észreveszem őket, és onnan is igen nehéz lenne kimászniuk, mert hozzájuk képest annak a fióknak az oldala olyan magas mint a Himalája!
Ha meg is próbálkoznának vele, olyan soká tartana hogy előbb sülnének meg. Igen, MEGSÜLNÉNEK, mert közvetlen a lakhelyük fölött ott van bekapcsolva éjjel-nappal az ezer wattos napfénylámpa, meg a másik 300 wattos is. Egyszerűen nem lennének képesek túlélni pár percnél tovább. Ez egészen biztos, mert amikor megjöttek az alattvalóim, csak úgy nagy lazán betettem őket a cserép tetejére, és abban a pilanatban a szerencsétlenek elkezdtek vonaglani mintha égetném őket... én azt hittem nem lesz semmi baj amíg bemásznak a talaj mélyére, de másodpercekre se tudták elviselni az ezer wattos napfényt, ami 30 centiről tűzött csak le rájuk! Szerencsére azonnal kapcsoltam hogy mi lehet a baj, és gyorsan dobtam rájuk fél marék friss kávézaccot, így már nem sütötte őket semmi, nem is vonaglottak tovább, s annak védelmében már lemásztak a talaj mélyére. Szóval hidd el, ESZÜK ÁGÁBAN SE lesz onnan kijönni, mert amint megteszik, ropogósra sülnek! A külvilág egyszerűen nem nekik való. Legjobb esetben is csak arról lehet szó, hogy kijönnek ugyan a felszínre, de valamelyik növény leveleinek árnyékába. Arról azonban szó se lehet hogy megpróbálkozzanak a nagy kalanddal, ki a cserépből. Ha valamelyik fel is tud ágaskodni olyan magasra, hogy kidugja onnan a fejét, azonnal úgy érzi majd a lámpa miatt mintha nagyítóval kezdenék égetni, s abban a pillanatban meggondolja magát.

Más. Írtam fentebb, a banánhéj a föld alatt van a cserépben, ott rohad. Oda hogy megy be valami bogár? Továbbá, a szobaajtóm majdnem mindig zárva van. Én se szeretem a bogarakat. Írtam már ezt is: nem bogaras vagyok hanem férges, hehehe...

De megnyugtatlak. GONDOLTAM ERRE! Közlöm tehát veled, hogy e bogárproblémát nagyon könnyen megoldom, na nem most de majd úgy május felé amikor melegebb lesz, annál előbb bogarak úgyse jönnek: Biológiai védekezést alkalmazok majd ellenük, tudniillik veszek majd néhány olyan növényt, hogy harmatfű, kancsóka, vénusz légycsapója... azaz ROVAREVŐ NÖVÉNYEKET! Ragadozó növényeket, hehehe!

Ezek is a kiskertbe lesznek beállítva természetesen. Ezek után meg majd jöhet tőlem a rovar, eleve nehéz lesz beszöknie, de ha mégis, az csak neki lesz rossz, mert egykettőre a rovarevő növényeim valamelyikén fog kikötni, én meg amikor meglátogatom a kiskertemet, röhögök majd a rovaron hogy úgy kell neki...

Kigondoltam én ezt, látod.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 3)

A kiskutyatartásról meg tudom hogy milyen. Van olyan a „gazdámnak”. Reménytelen vállalkozás volna nekem, vihetném ki pisiltetni óránként, de úgyis kéne neki valami vécézőshely a szobába, na az lenne csak az igazán büdös! És ki vigyázna rá amíg dolgozom?! És állandóan felugrálna az ágyamba hogy velem aludjon. Vihetném beoltatni. Mindig ugatna hogy vele foglalkozzam, nem volna tőle egy csepp nyugtom se hogy regényt vagy programot írjak... Etetnem is kéne, ami pénzbe kerül, s remélem elismered hogy ezt illetően a giliszták messze olcsóbbak...

Kösz de nem, na. Nem nekem való. Felelőtlenség lenne, ha bevállalnám, mégiscsak élőlény, de nem tudnék vele jól bánni.

A kiskert azonban jó. Még pénzt is spórolok vele. Gondold el, ha kikel a metélőhagymám, ingyen lesz a zaba egy része nekem... Elárulom, rendeltem magvakat törpe mandarinfára is. Ha sikerül, egy jókora cserépben lesz saját mandarinom, a képen láttam, terem rajta egyszerre legkevesebb 30 darab... Megnő majd a törpeparadicsomom is, az is ingyen lesz...

Jó, persze biztos nem válik majd be minden, minden kezdet nehéz, de legalább szórakoztató, és hasznom is lesz belőle ha nem is sok. A kutyából nem lenne, az csak egy pénznyelő biológiai zavarógép, azaz tamagocsi lenne a számomra.

Ha effélét egyáltalán bevállalnék mégis, az legfeljebb egy macska lenne, nem kutya, mert a macskákat sokkal jobban szeretem. Írtam egy egész regényt például hiúzról, s ugye az is macskaféle. De sok más regényemben is ki van fejezve a macskák iránti mély szeretetem. Sajnos, egyelőre a macska se nekem való, nem olyan az életmódom. Egészen biztos azonban hogy LESZ majd macskám valamikor, de nem most, hanem majd nyugdíjaskoromban. Már azt is eldöntöttem, valami irtózatosan hatalmas méretű macskát akarok majd akkor, nem bánom ha lusta dög lesz mint Garfield, de hatalmas legyen, iszonyatosan hosszú szőrrel, mert én azt imádom, a nőkben is főleg a hosszú hajúakért bolondulok...

Igen, szeretem a macskákat, nagyon. Imádom! De egyelőre felelőtlenség volna bevállalnom egyet.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 3)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Ez nem igaz. Tudod jól, hogy Asperger-szindrómás vagyok, többször is leírtam már. Ha nem tudod hogy ez mi, keress rá az interneten, lesz sok találatod, s olvasd el. Röviden a lényeg, hogy az ilyen muki hiába nem akar megsérteni valakit szándékosan, könnyen megteszi mégis akaratlanul, mert nem érzi az interperszonális kommunikáció finom árnyalatait, tehát úgy viselkedik mint elefánt a porcelánkirakatban. Hasonlóképp, gyakran félreérti a másik viselkedését, és megsértődik akkor is amikor a másik nem akarja őt bántani. Erről ő NEM TEHET, ez egy idegrendszeri rendellenesség, és jelenleg gyógyíthatatlan is. Ez olyan, mintha vaknak magyaráznád a színeket. Vagy elfogadsz ilyennek, vagy tényleg jobb ha nem kommunikálsz velem, mert nekem igenis MEGHALADJA a képességeimet hogy alkalmazkodjam hozzád. Ha neked az a véleményed hogy kettőnk közül te vagy a normális, azzal nekem semmi bajom mert magam is bevallom hogy én nem vagyok normális. Nem, nem vagyok hülye, sokkal inkább zseni. Ettől azonban még nem normális. A kettő nem zárja ki egymást. Ebből azonban az következik hogy neked, a normálisnak kell alkalmazkodnod hozzám, mert én akkor is képtelen vagyok rá ha igyekeznék. Tapasztalhatod: sosem tudom kitalálni min fogsz megsértődni legközelebb.
> 
> Egy biztos: kissé hálás vagyok neked a háklijaidért, mert úgy vagyok vele hogy néha bár vonzódom hozzád picit, épp a fruskás, kirlányos viselkedésed miatt, de időről időre művelsz valami effélét ami a szememben csak oktalan hiszti, s ez megerősít engem az elhatározásomban, hogy soha a büdös életben mégegyszer meg ne nősüljek, mert azt a foglalkozást hogy „férj”, nagyon nem nekem találták ki.



_"Nem, nem vagyok hülye, sokkal inkább zseni"_-ha leírnám a jelzőket felcserélve megsértődnél?

_"Tudod jól, hogy Asperger-szindrómás vagyok,"_-honnan tudnám. Nem nyomozok én utánad, de attól, hogy a fejedbe húzod a papírzacskót és ezt ráírod, még nem leszel az.
_"...hogy alkalmazkodjam hozzád_."-ami sok neked, az sokk, ezt tudjuk_.

"sosem tudom kitalálni min fogsz megsértődni"-_pedig aranyosan csinálod,igyekezz, ne add fel.

_"fruskás, kirlányos viselkedésed-oktalan hiszti,"-_Te pedig egy zsebredugott kezű pimasz kisfiú vagy csak sokat lehajtod a fejed és zavarodban rugdosod a kavicsokat...

Akkor már tudod miért szeretem azt a Kiskirálylány c. szobrot, amiről tegnapelőtt beszéltünk az Elvis cikknél. Csak újságpapírból van a koronám.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 3)

varázsdoboz írta:


> _"Nem, nem vagyok hülye, sokkal inkább zseni"_-ha leírnám a jelzőket felcserélve megsértődnél?
> 
> _"Tudod jól, hogy Asperger-szindrómás vagyok,"_-honnan tudnám. Nem nyomozok én utánad, de attól, hogy a fejedbe húzod a papírzacskót és ezt ráírod, még nem leszel az.
> _"...hogy alkalmazkodjam hozzád_."-ami sok neked, az sokk, ezt tudjuk_.
> ...



Igen, ha felcserélnéd a jelzőket, MEGSÉRTŐDNÉK. Sokszor leírtam különböző topikokba hogy Asperger-szindrómás vagyok, röviden Aspie, illetve magyarosan csak Aspi. És nem, nem én mondom csak ezt magamról, mert bár eredetileg valóban öndiagnosztizáltam magamat, gyanús lett hátha az vagyok, de azután - még Magyarországon - bementem a kórházba is a pszichiátriára, hogy ilyen meg olyan gondjaim vannak, erre gyanakszom hogy aspi vagyok, kérem a kivizsgálásomat! És a doki megcsinálta, és mondta hogy abszolút semmi kétség se lehet róla hogy tényleg aspi vagyok, és még igazolást is adott róla. Hivatásos pszichiáter. Szóval nem izgat NEKED mi a véleményed, ezt doki döntötte el és kész, maximum akkor kételkedhetsz ebben ha azt mondod ebből semmi se igaz mert csak hazudok amikor ezt mondom. Ezesetben azonban gondolkozz el azon, mi az ördögért lenne érdeke bárkinek is hogy ok nélkül felvállalja ezt a címkét, olyan jó talán ha valakiről azt hiszik hogy nem normális?!

Az aspi azonban NEM HÜLYE, emiatt igenis megsértődöm ha ezt mondod rám. Azt mondhatod hogy nem vagyok normális, abból nem lesz sértődés mert az igaz. Mondhatod azt is hogy gyakran modortalan vagyok, meg goromba, meg illetlen, meg túl naív, néha túlérzékeny, túl sértődős, de még azt is hogy nem tudok beszélgetni csak nagy előadásokat tartani, hogy mogorva vagyok, hogy önfejű vagyok, ezt mind mondhatod, mert ez igaz. A hülye, az azonban nem igaz. Épp ellenkezőleg! Ismered ugye az „őrült tudós” figuráját a regényekből meg filmekből? Nos, azok gyakorlatilag mindegyike az aspikról van megmintázva!

Az aspi ugyanis épp hogy igenis nemcsak nem őrült de zseniális. Emiatt is furamuki: agyának az a része is mely a normális embereknél arra állítódott be hogy a társas kapcsolatokat kezelje, az aspinál nem ezt csinálja hanem ez a rész is a logikai kérdések megoldására specializálódott! Emiatt ilyen téren az aspi nagyon jó, tényleg, sőt zseniális. Neki e feladatokra messze több az agyi erőforrása mint egy átlagembernek. Nézz meg engem is: kedvenc hobbym a programozás, ami kimondottan jó logikai érzéket igényel! Saját disztrót készítettem, saját programnyelvet írtam, könyveket is írtam e témáról...

Ilyenben az aspi tehát nagyon jó. Zseni. Márpedig egy ilyen ember NEM HÜLYE!

Sajnos azonban ezért azzal fizet hogy a társasélet kérdéskörére szinte semmi agyi kapacitása nem jutott. Nem képes kiigazodni benne. Ott a szerencsétlen csak csetlik-botlik. Ott is mindent logikával akar megoldani, hiszen ahhoz ő nagyon ért, és az az egyetlen, amihez ért: a logika! De a személyes kapcsolatok sajnos többnyire nem a logikán múlnak, hanem holmi „érzelmeken”, intimitásokon, „megérzéseken”, mittudomén, és az aspi ezt egyszerűen nem érti, fel se tudja fogni! ÉN SE. Ha valamit nem lehet megközelíteni analitikus gondolkodással, tehát logikával, akkor az aspi egyszerűen becsődöl és kész, a szerencsétlen nemcsak azt nem tudja hogy hogyan tovább, de még azt se, egyáltalán mit rontott el, csak néz bambán hogy most mi a fenéért sértődött meg a másik, és akkor se érti ha már huszadszor magyarázzák el neki!

Ez van tehát @varázsdoboz és ezen én nem tudok változtatni. Van amiben nagyon jó vagyok, de van amiben igencsak tehetségtelen, amint ez minden emberre igaz különben, mert senki se jó egyformán mindenben!

Nevezz nyugodtan furamukinak, tudod mit, ha kedvet érzel hozzá, én kiegyezem még a „félnótás” jelzőben is, bár már abban is érzek némi pontatlanságot. De oké, azt még elviselem. A hülyét, azt nem. Azt majd akkor írhatod nekem, ha jobb leszel a számítógépprogramozásban mint én, oké?! De amúgy szerintem regényt se írtál annyit mint én. Szóval, semmi jogod engem lehülyézni azt hiszem! Fentebb felsoroltam bőven elég jelzőt, azokból válogathatsz kedvedre.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 3)

Hány méter hosszú volt a papirusz?


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 3)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Hány méter hosszú volt a papirusz?


Hogy micsoda?

Figyelj, értsd már meg hogy az efféle szimbolikus kérdéseket, amiket MEGFEJTENI kell, én csak a legritkább esetekben értem meg! Szóval lécci ne adj fel nekem ilyen rejtvényeket, mert reménytelen, tízből egyszer tudom talán kitalálni hogy mire célzól, s lehet hogy még ezzel is túlbecsültem a képességeimet!

Semmiféle papíruszról nem írtam fentebb, még papírt is ritkán használok, többnyire csak billentyűzök. Jó hogy már nem pergament emlegetsz...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 3)

Jó a szinonima zsenikém, a logika atyja...


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 3)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Jó a szinonima zsenikém, a logika atyja...


Még mindig nem értem mit kérdeztél, de azt ebből a beírásodból azért felfogtam, hogy gúnyolódol velem, amiért nem értem a célozgatásodat. Holott még ha elfogadom is hogy papírusz alatt papírt értesz, akkor se értem mit kérdezel, miféle papír hosszúsága érdekel téged és miért fontos bármi papír hosszúsága is, hiszen annak semmi köze a témához!

Gúnyolódnod meg tök felesleges, pláne logikát emlegetni. Ennek semmi köze a logikához: azt kéne kitalálnom, mi jár a TE FEJEDBEN, de honnan a francból tudhatnám?! Épp azt fejtegettem fentebb, az effélék kitalálása nehezen megy egy aspinak, sőt sehogy!

Ezek után megkérdőjelezem, van-e egyáltalán legalább némi fogalmad arról, mit jelent az a szó, hogy „logika”.

És áruld már el, mi a búbánatos fittyfenéért haragszol ennyire rám, a csudába is! Még mindig fingom sincs róla mivel bántottalak meg, és azt is leírtam, ha megbántottalak netán, az se szándékos volt. És azt is világosan és részleetsen kifejtettem fentebb, NEM TEHETEK RÓLA hogy ilyen vagyok! Gúnyolódás helyett inkább sajnálhatnál, bár azt se nagyon szeretem ha sajnálnak, de az még mindig jobb mint a gúnyolódás. Vagy te a nyomorék embereken is gúnyolódni szoktál mert szerinted az szép dolog?! Fogd fel úgy, hogy nekem az agyam nyomorék és kész. E nyomorékságnak vannak bizonyos előnyei is, de sajnos hátrányai is.

Szóval nagyon unom már hogy gúnyolódol és a megsértett primadonnát játszod, fejezd be kérlek. Ez nem beszélgetés a részedről hanem KÖTEKEDÉS, és nem csípem. Én ha netán megbántottalak is, nem szándékosan tettem, te azonban nagyonis szándékosan műveled, ami finoman fogalmazva is undok dolog tudod. Tudod kire hasonlítasz? Volt itt régen egy Almamag nevű user, később bannolva lett. Ő is megsértődött mindig minden szíre-szóra. Nem ő vagy álnéven?


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 3)

Mindenben tévedtél.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Március 28)

Örömmel közölhetem, hogy indoor kiskertem remekül működik! Persze vannak kudarcaim is...
Átköltöztettem a fürdőszobába, a mosdó alá. Ott van alatta, a fal és a WC közt. Épp elég a hely neki, és könnyebb takarítani. A világítótesteket pedig természetesen a mosdó alá szereltem fel. Összesen most 2450 watt világít a kis aranyos kertecskémre... Amikor belenézek a mosdóba, a műanyag levezető PVC cső rózsaszínben világít, látom ám, szinte mintha egy vulkán kráterébe bámulnék le... csoda hogy el nem olvad. Mindenesetre nagyon hangulatos. Ja, azóta nem is kell ám semmit se fűtenem a fürdőszobában... Tiszta szerencse hogy az áram ingyen van nekem. Pontosabban, mindegy mennyit fogyasztok, ugyanannyi a rezsi.

Már van VIRÁG a magról vetett paradicsomaimon! Igaz, fajtája válogatja mennyire bírja ezt az életmódot. A törpeparadicsomaim nagyon élvezik. Vetettem pár ilyen meg olyan szupernemesített fajtát is, gondolván ha majd nagyok lesznek kiültetem őket az igazi kertbe valamikor májusban. Hááát... nem tudom mi nem tetszik nekik, kikeltek de csak kornyadoznak. Ha elélnek májusig, ki is lesznek ültetve, ha nem, akkor bocs de így jártak... De a törpeparadicsom tényleg nagyon élvezi! Már ceruzavastag a szára, és mondom virág is van rajta.

Kísérleteztem pár succulens növénnyel is, ezek ugye a déli féltekéről származnak, azaz náluk a mostani január kábé a júliusnak felel meg. Van ami bejött, van ami nem... Nyilván, azért akadhat növény amelyik úgy véli kéne neki éjszaka is, de én ugyan nem kapcsolgatom a fényt, 24 órában folyamatosan megy nekik az áldás. Vagy megszoksz, vagy megszöksz... Az egyik nagyon szereti, már hatalmas bokorrá fejlődött, de a másik olyan hogy épp éldegél, de igencsak elfonnyadt őkelme, holott nem magról lett vetve hanem palántaként rendeltem. Másrészt, novemberben érkezett, ami neki a nyár eleje, de ki tudja milyen hidegeket kellett átélnie amíg a postán áthaladt... Mindenesetre, nem aggódok, mert a tövéről pompás lédús hajtások nőnek, ha elérik a klb 10 centit, a többit le is fogom vágni róla (a régieket).

Közlöm azt is veletek drágaságaim, a „saját készítésű” termőtalajom is bevált (már amelyiknek...), ugyanis pompás, szinte étvágygerjesztő moha is nő már rajta itt-ott, ami egészen különleges, természetes szépséget kölcsönöz a kertecskémnek! Na, még messze nem tökéletes, de már alakul! Ahhoz képest remekül mutat hogy fél éve se kezdtem bele...

Nyáron rendelek pár rovarevő növényt is. Próbáltam már magról vetni, de nem sikerült. Hátha palántával több sikerem lesz.

Ja: Szemmel látható hogy azokban az edényekben nőnek jobban a növényeim, amikbe raktam gilisztákat is... Őket, a lakókat ugyan nem látom, de az eredmények magukért beszélnek! Több pénzt azért mégse költök majd gilisztákra, most már türelmes leszek, az első nagyobb nyári eső után úgyis találok majd egy rakást ami feljön a felszínre, azokat egyszerűen összeszedem és beviszem az Édenkertjükbe...


----------

